# ID my piranha please....



## 8o8piranha (Jan 13, 2008)

The person i bought this little guy from said that it was a black diamond. Could you guys confirm this, thanks in advance.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Any chance of getting a pic where he is not running away ?


----------



## 8o8piranha (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry thats the best pic i can take, he keeps on swimming away when i get close. Any ideas what he might be? My friend has the same kind of p and he also bought it as a black diamond. I want an expert opinion on this so i dont look foolish when asked what he is. Thanks again.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The pictures certainly are not the best to id a fish...but based on that last picture...I would say S. rhombeus.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like a Rhom to me too. As far as a "Black Diamond" goes you will have to wait until he gets a little bigger I would think.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a young rhom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

How big is he?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Also looks like a rhombeus to me.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

First glance I thought Rhom but the tail is sanchezi like.. do you have any more pics?


----------

